# Complete noob. Have some questions



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm from Lilburn in the suburbs of atlanta georgia.

Our family is taking a trip to cumberland island and i was interested in using all of my spare time to go fishing. I usually go largemouth bass fishing everyday, but i am completely new to surf fishing.

I am up for catching anything! The tips I need: what rods i should get, how i should rig my setup, and any other supplies needed for surf fishing. I am trying my best to pack light because we will be hiking all around the island.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

I am going during the week of thanksgiving.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Asiaticus said:


> Hi everyone. I'm from Lilburn in the suburbs of atlanta georgia.
> 
> Our family is taking a trip to cumberland island and i was interested in using all of my spare time to go fishing. I usually go largemouth bass fishing everyday, but i am completely new to surf fishing.
> 
> I am up for catching anything! The tips I need: what rods i should get, how i should rig my setup, and any other supplies needed for surf fishing. I am trying my best to pack light because we will be hiking all around the island.


Check the stickie at the top of the board.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Any rod. I used ultralight break rods to catch bluefish, pompano, and whiting in the surf a few weeks back. Have two 12ft rods that I've caught 4" whiting on and 50lb Rays. I have a full graphite bass rod that I've caught big rays on also. If you're not planning on doing it every free moment you have, then use what tackle you have. Depending on how deep you are into bass fishing, you may not exactly want to carry your best equipment though. Lol


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

I have used. Mh 7ft spinning rods that I had on hand and did well with..
Just have to get used to reading the water. .... Different from freshwater. ..
Good luck.. Oh striper rods work well too..


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

lawless said:


> I have used. Mh 7ft spinning rods that I had on hand and did well with..
> Just have to get used to reading the water. .... Different from freshwater. ..
> Good luck.. Oh striper rods work well too..


ok. thank you. we're going to be on the island for a total of three days so I won't be able to carry any fresh bait from home or else it will die. I could possibly trap some bait??? what tackle and bait do you recommend for these kind of fish? what fish will i most likely catch off of these? also what kind of rig should i use? thanks.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Make sure whatever you use gets thoroughly rinsed with freshwater after you are done fishing for the day. It is commonly overlooked.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

I go with a 7ft medium action 1 piece UglyStik. I normally drop about $75 on a decent spinning reel. I spool that up about a 20lb line. For surf bait I am going with Fish Bites Shrimp flavor. I will also be using a common whiting/pompano/spot rig with about a 1/2 oz pyramid sinker. All of which can be found a Bass Pro.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

deepfry said:


> I go with a 7ft medium action 1 piece UglyStik. I normally drop about $75 on a decent spinning reel. I spool that up about a 20lb line. For surf bait I am going with Fish Bites Shrimp flavor. I will also be using a common whiting/pompano/spot rig with about a 1/2 oz pyramid sinker. All of which can be found a Bass Pro.


are these ok? http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Pompano-Rig/product/2223540/

do you think i'll be catching any red drum or mackerel? what color fishbites work the best? thanks


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

You can get rigs with or without floats. I prefer the ones without floats myself:

http://www.eagleclaw.com/product/rigs/pompano-kahle-double-rig

Mackerel (Spanish, I assume you mean) are usually a little farther out past the surf and like chasing live finger mullet or artificial bait like Gotcha Plugs or spoons, and hunt middle to top water.

Red Drum also tend to prefer live or cut bait, but it's not out of the question. If you are targeting Reds you should really be fishing a Carolina or Fish Finder rig with a circle hook so you can safely hook and release them.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Asiaticus said:


> I am going during the week of thanksgiving.


Last year at that time in that area the water temp was about 62ish.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

pmcdaniel said:


> You can get rigs with or without floats. I prefer the ones without floats myself:
> 
> http://www.eagleclaw.com/product/rigs/pompano-kahle-double-rig
> 
> ...


specifically for how big the redfish get here, what size live mullet would be appropriate? and if i were to try and trap some with a cast net, where should I try and do this? thanks.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Finger mullet. You might be able to find a school of them in the surf and catch some with a cast net, but I wouldn't bet my trip on it. The water might be a bit cold around Thanksgiving as well, so keep that in mind if you are planning on wading out to a school of mullet. Better to source a small supply of live or frozen from a bait shop just in case. If they don't carry mullet, they may carry mud minnows, which can be effective as well.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

pmcdaniel said:


> Finger mullet. You might be able to find a school of them in the surf and catch some with a cast net, but I wouldn't bet my trip on it. The water might be a bit cold around Thanksgiving as well, so keep that in mind if you are planning on wading out to a school of mullet. Better to source a small supply of live or frozen from a bait shop just in case. If they don't carry mullet, they may carry mud minnows, which can be effective as well.


with a frozen mud minnow, should i hook it the same way if I were to treat it as a live minnow?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Assuming you are just trying to catch, I would suggest go with a medium action bass spinning outfit and cast jighead/gulp around. It may be kind of cold to find live bait.

If have have the money, you can also try going out with a guide. 

Honestly, I would not spend more than $25 on tackle to use it once- I have a lot of lures from traveling to SoCal and Pensacola, FL. Sure, they can def work elsewhere.... but back in my familiar waters, I'll stick with what is proven over time.

If you have heavier gear to surf fish- fresh cut mullet on a bottom rig- probably some drum and bluefish around.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

bluefish1928 said:


> Assuming you are just trying to catch, I would suggest go with a medium action bass spinning outfit and cast jighead/gulp around. It may be kind of cold to find live bait.
> 
> If have have the money, you can also try going out with a guide.
> 
> ...


I've got a budget of around $200-$300. and i'm going to be stuck hiking on an isolated island for 3 days... no way i can get a guide


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Asiaticus said:


> I've got a budget of around $200-$300. and i'm going to be stuck hiking on an isolated island for 3 days... no way i can get a guide


There is a rather nice jetty on the south end of the island. That is your spot, whatever bait you choose I would also take a small four foot cast net. If you don't know how to throw it, go buy one ($25ish) and practice in the yard. YouTube is loaded with how to videos.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

deepfry said:


> I go with a 7ft medium action 1 piece UglyStik. I normally drop about $75 on a decent spinning reel. I spool that up about a 20lb line. For surf bait I am going with Fish Bites Shrimp flavor. I will also be using a common whiting/pompano/spot rig with about a 1/2 oz pyramid sinker. All of which can be found a Bass Pro.


will this setup catch any redfish? im up for catching some whiting but i'd also like to catch some big fish.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

The rig described is more for the smaller variety of fish in the surf. You could certainly still hook a larger fish with it, but it's not really designed for catching reds. For that you would want to use a Carolina or fish finder rig, with a circle hook and live bait. The circle hook is so you can safely hook the fish and not kill it in the process. If you want to have fun, I'd go with the smaller stuff to start out. If you want to possibly wait all day and maybe catch a large drum and get a nice picture, that's your choice.


----------



## Asiaticus (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry for replying so late to this conversation... I attempted to surf fish but the wind was unbelievably strong at the surf. I couldn't cast without me or my line getting blown away. I tried casting out for 2 days and still got wiped out by the wind.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh Dude that sucks, you should make it a weekend trip down here to Tybee Island, you'll catch something for sure. Just avoid the phrase, "Came here on vacation, left on probation". There are countless numbers of guides down here that will put you on fish.


----------

